# Costa Rica Tarpon



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

If you've been thinking about going to Costa Rica to tarpon fish or maybe it is on your bucket list, now may be the time to book a trip. ITCA (the International Tarpon Conservation Association) is holding a tarpon research expedition and symposium in October 2018 at Rio Parismina Lodge Cost Rica. Anglers will have the opportunity to participate in satellite tagging and conventional tagging of the tarpon they catch. The trip offers four full days of fishing and tarpon presentations from tarpon biologists and tarpon fishing experts each night at the lodge. Kevin Townsend of the KT Diaries TV show will be shooting a show during the trip. ITCA receives no proceeds from the trip and booking is directly with the lodge.

If you have thought about going but just never booked a trip, this is an opportunity you can't pass up. The lodge is providing a _*discounted rate*_ for the trip.

Space is very limited and is already filling up quickly. Again, the trip is in October 2018, so you have plenty of time to make plans.

If you are interested, be sure and check out the multi-page on-line brochure at https://joom.ag/eJAW. Cost and details are included. If you've never been to Rio Parismina Lodge, it is a great place and is owned by some fellow Texans. Non-fishing spouses/partners are also welcome, at an even lower cost.

For more information, you can call the lodge directly at *800-338-5688.

*


----------

